# feet go numb with Burton tributes



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the boots, they fit well, but man, my feet go numb real quick.

What kind of boots should I look at? I want to try some new ones this year that do not make my entire foot go numb within 30 minutes.

I was thinking some burton rulers? I can get them for $130 on sale right now, in my size.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

vivithemage said:


> I like the boots, they fit well, but man, my feet go numb real quick.
> 
> What kind of boots should I look at? I want to try some new ones this year that do not make my entire foot go numb within 30 minutes.


If you feet go numb, they clearly don't fit well. In the store your boots should be pretty cozy/snug all around with no empty spaces or any pressure points at all.

Anyone who recommends you a boot without knowing what type of foot you have is an idiot. Do you have a narrow / wide heel? Do you have a narrow/wide toes?

I have extremely narrow/skinny ankles with a medium wide toebox. I have been using Nitro boots with great success. If you have a wide heel, they will probably will be too narrow for you.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't want to sound like a dick but are you over tightening them? I find I have to tighten my boots about 75% of the way in the morning. Wait until the blood gets circulating well for a few runs. Then I cinch them down tighter.

There's a tradeoff with boot size, you want them to be pretty much as tight as you can get without being uncomfortable or cutting off circulation. A good fitting boot you don't have to tighten as much as a poor fit.

Also, how tight are you wrenching on your straps? Do the bindings fit the boots or are they too big?

Just want to rule out all problems before you have to fork out money.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick but are you over tightening them? I find I have to tighten my boots about 75% of the way in the morning. Wait until the blood gets circulating well for a few runs. Then I cinch them down tighter.
> 
> There's a tradeoff with boot size, you want them to be pretty much as tight as you can get without being uncomfortable or cutting off circulation. A good fitting boot you don't have to tighten as much as a poor fit.
> 
> ...


If he is over-tightening them then they're probably too big/wide for him. Snowboard boots are not slippers they should feel a little stiff and a little snug in the store as they will pack out and soften a little with use.


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

poutanen said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick but are you over tightening them? I find I have to tighten my boots about 75% of the way in the morning. Wait until the blood gets circulating well for a few runs. Then I cinch them down tighter.
> 
> There's a tradeoff with boot size, you want them to be pretty much as tight as you can get without being uncomfortable or cutting off circulation. A good fitting boot you don't have to tighten as much as a poor fit.
> 
> ...


This is good advice, I tried it last winter every time, looser, really loose, tight, not too tight, would also vary that on my straps too, nothing would matter, about 30-40 minutes in, both feet are equally numb...the only thing that I have had that has not changed are my boots. That is why I am thinking of those newer burton's.

I have a normal heel, but a flat/wide front/toe area though.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lonerider said:


> If he is over-tightening them then they're probably too big/wide for him. Snowboard boots are not slippers they should feel a little stiff and a little snug in the store as they will pack out and soften a little with use.


It could be a habit too... I used to buy boots that were too big and got used to over tightening to compensate. When I finally bought proper fitting boots it took me a while to realize I didn't need to tighten as much. Overtightening a tight boot hurts just as much as overtightening a loose one!


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

poutanen said:


> It could be a habit too... I used to buy boots that were too big and got used to over tightening to compensate. When I finally bought proper fitting boots it took me a while to realize I didn't need to tighten as much. Overtightening a tight boot hurts just as much as overtightening a loose one!


So I should probably try a few pairs in store again, and have them be 100% snug (but not numbingly so), and not just get on because it's on sale?

Any good brands/boots that cater to wider front feet?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

K2 and certain Salomon's if you don't also have a wide heel. But even then every model is going to very, make sure you try stuff on.

and GET RID OF THE STOCK INSOLES. They are slim slabs of useless supportless foam and do nothing. Look at Remind and Superfeet.


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> K2 and certain Salomon's if you don't also have a wide heel. But even then every model is going to very, make sure you try stuff on.
> 
> and GET RID OF THE STOCK INSOLES. They are slim slabs of useless supportless foam and do nothing. Look at Remind and Superfeet.


I am usually good with stock insoles, I am with shoes too, never felt the need for insoles. How do they help in boarding situation?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

vivithemage said:


> I am usually good with stock insoles, I am with shoes too, never felt the need for insoles. How do they help in boarding situation?


Your feet are going numb, you really think you're "good" with stock insoles? You're completely locked into a position and your ankle is relatively immobilized in your boot. This means you don't have the range of motion necessary for proper foot action so your foot can't support itself right. Getting after market insoles with a good stiff supportive heel pocket keeps your heel in place and supports it, thereby controlling the rest of your foot and providing the support it needs. In every day life I support minimalist footwear as I think most shoes are too supportive and don't let your foot do its own job. But with shoes your ankle is free and you have your whole range of motion to let your foot do its job. So in shoes you might not need them, in big stiff snowboards boots you do.


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Your feet are going numb, you really think you're "good" with stock insoles? You're completely locked into a position and your ankle is relatively immobilized in your boot. This means you don't have the range of motion necessary for proper foot action so your foot can't support itself right. Getting after market insoles with a good stiff supportive heel pocket keeps your heel in place and supports it, thereby controlling the rest of your foot and providing the support it needs. In every day life I support minimalist footwear as I think most shoes are too supportive and don't let your foot do its own job. But with shoes your ankle is free and you have your whole range of motion to let your foot do its job. So in shoes you might not need them, in big stiff snowboards boots you do.


So keeping what I have, what kind of insoles could potentially help?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Will never put anything on my feet besides Saloman boots....... at least with my foot shape(normal) these guys have it nailed.


edit...yes also insoles can help allot.......lots of good brands I happen to wear super feet in my backpacking boots and snowboard boots.


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Will never put anything on my feet besides Saloman boots....... at least with my foot shape(normal) these guys have it nailed.
> 
> 
> edit...yes also insoles can help allot.......lots of good brands I happen to wear super feet in my backpacking boots and snowboard boots.


I'll take a look at them, I assume you cannot try them 'in' ?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

When I started with various rentals 9 years ago I had similar problems. Then I got some Burton Motos and always after a few runs I'd be in a lot of pain with a burning/numb sensation especially bad in my front foot. Boots would sometimes be off on the side of the piste and for sure at lunch.

Only thing that helped was having them so loose I'd lose response. I figured that boarding just hurts when you only get 2 weeks per year.

Just before last season I picked up some Salomon Synapse and guess what? I could charge all day from first lift to night skiing with no pain. My legs gave out way before anything else. It transformed my riding and I can not wait until Jan 1st.

Not saying they are the perfect boot for you, just that the perfect boots are out there somewhere. I hope you find them.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey man. Burton Hails were the death of me. $340 bucks down the drain. Constant pressure everywhere, especially top of feet. I bought a pair of K2 UFO's last night and had them heat moulded. Unbelievable. I would go to the store, stick your feet in these, stand for 40 minutes minumum. If they are still feeling good, pull the trigger. Best decision I ever made!


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

funny story, I went boarding twice last year, we got weak ass snow....but I did get some new Forum boots on sale if I recall..proper sized, but I THINK they still got my feet numb. They were better then the tributes, but still numb, but it was only the front half of my feet. I also get a new burton hero 2012 + the new style bindings....I forget what model bindings. 

But even changing all that gear out, still pain.

I think I might sit down with someone at the house (local place) and have them walk me through some boots.

I am pretty new to boarding, so this pain is starting to make me hate going, and not wanting to go at all! So I want to nail this and just go ride.


----------

